# How would you address this?



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*I'm looking into getting a baby hedgehog, so I want to know all about them before making that decision. I asked a past hedgehog owner how they liked having a hedgehog for a pet, and the comments that were made were mostly negative. I'd like to hear your opinion on these comments.

1. Their personalities are very hit and miss. 
2.They are the messiest and smelliest pet I've ever owned (including ferrets). 
3. Their upkeep takes a half hour daily, at least, plus the time spent with them daily.
I liked my hedgie, but I don't think I'd ever get a hedgehog again.

How do these comments, especially #2, relate to your experience with your hedgehog?*


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

1. "Hit and miss" is kind of an inappropriate term, I think. If you go to a reputable breeder they will let know you know the temperament of their hedgies, and I think that a lot has to do with the owner in terms of socialization. It is true that some hedgehogs do not ever enjoy human contact and I think all future hedgehog owners should realize that they are not the same as having a dog or a cat or a rat where they outwardly show a lot of affectionate. It takes a lot more work with hedgehogs to gain their trust, and some just won't ever trust you.


2. Some hedgehogs are messy, but from what I've read on the forum the majority have been able to be taught to go in a litter box or a designated spot. It is true that you will probably wake up to a feces covered wheel, but that's just a part of having a hedgie. Kashi's cage is pretty clean. As long as I clean his wheel everyday, his cage does not smell. Kashi himself does not smell very much, but I do smell a bit of a "barnyard" type smell if I put my face really close to his face/quills and take a huge whiff. All animals smell, so it just depends on how much it bothers you. You just have to be prepared. I have heard of some hedgehogs that have slept in the same place where they go to the bathroom, but I don't think I've heard this more than once or twice. Also, when they're babies they have trouble controlling their bowel movements, so they will pee/poop often and often all over the place :lol:

3. Upkeep in terms of cage cleaning is around 20 minutes each day, I find. I clean his wheel and change his food/water daily, so that's pretty much all there is to it. Once a wheel I will change his liner and vaccum his cage and also use a disinfectant cloth to wipe down the bottom of his cage. I let it dry and then I will put a new liner in.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

#1 is true, but to some extent. Depends on how much time you spend with them or maybe on the breeder, and how it was handled. I'm not sure on this one though since Bobo is my first hedgie. (more experienced owners will probably reply to this with more insight)
#2 is bogus. they are not smelly at all if you clean up after them and care for them like you should. They do get their feet full of poop but this takes 2 mins to clean. They poop mostly on their wheels and then run in it which is why this happens, but if you clean the wheel everyday and wash their feet, they don't smell at all.
#3...well if you don't want to take time to spend with a pet, a pet isnt a good idea. the whole point of having them is to spend time with them on a daily basis. Expect to have to wash a poopy wheel and poopy feet everyday, and replace the cage liners (or bedding) every few days. 

Hedgehogs are really good pets, but of course aren't for everyone. I personally love Bobo and find that he was a better alternative to guinea pigs and hamsters, especially for the fact that he is not smelly and messy. It is just possible that that person you asked didn't take proper care of their hedgie and didn't clean up after them. Keep reading these forums though, there is sooooooo much good and helpful information/advice to help you decide if a hedgehog is the right pet for you.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Hedgies don't have 'hit or miss' personalities...that's kind of like saying dogs have 'hit or miss personalities'...just doesn't make sense to describe any animal that way. Some hedgies interact with humans a lot, others not so much. 

I would suggest checking out the HHC site and this forum and make decisions based on what you read from experienced owners, then you need to decide what you want in a pet and make your decision based on ALL of the info.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Hit and miss is a fairly accurate statement on what type of personality you will get. Of course buying a socialized baby from a reputable breeder and chances are good you are going to have a social friendly hedgehog. Now here comes the but. Sometimes babies can go through a severe quilling that adversely affects their personality for life. This can happen with even the most friendly baby. It doesn't happen often but it does happen. On the other hand, sometimes that shy baby ends up being a social butterfly. Often a hedgehog that is grumpy and shy with one person will be wonderful with another. They often choose who they like. :lol: Generally though, if you get a social baby, you will have a social adult. 

2. Partially true. Fresh hedgie poop stinks, as does a dirty wheel. Smell is a rather frequent complaint especially from people whose hedgie has to live in their bedroom. It also depends on the individual person. Some people have really sensitive noses so any smell will be noticeable and bother them. Keeping the cage and wheel clean and smell should not be an issue. Hedgehogs themselves have no smell, only their feces and urine.

The majority of hedgehogs won't ever become fully litter trained but some do and are very neat. Like humans, there are neat freak hedgehogs and there are slobs. :lol: 

Having had ferrets, I can say from experience that ferrets smell far worse than a hedgehog. Ferrets not only have smelly urine and feces but they themselves have a smell. 

3. The time frame for daily cleaning differs with each hedgehog and depends on what all you have to do. A thorough cage and wheel cleaning plus foot bath could take 30 minutes depending on the type of cage, bedding, wheel and individual hedgehog. Consider how much time a cat takes daily scooping a litter box, or a dog picking up after it in the yard. Every pet has a daily required care and I don't think a hedgehog is much different in time than any other pet. 

Hedgehogs are wonderful, unique little creatures but they are not for everyone. You have to accept the individual hedgehog for his or her own personality.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want a pet that will cuddle with you and show delight in your company, a dog, cat or even a guinea pig are better choices. They are a bit messy, so is a guineapig or hamster. And they do take some time, as much as other pets do. 

If you spend some time in the Behavior forum, you should see a wide variety of things to expect.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Good point CritterHeaven. The type of pet people should get depends on what they want in a pet. 

For a small caged animal, there is nothing that beats a male rat in sociability.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

1. Not hit and miss. Different. My one hedgie was very unsocialized so he was really cranky, but now he is so so cuddly and outgoing. The other is still a baby, and she's shy, but very sweet. The more we get her out the more we see of her personality. Socialization is key.

2. Mine are healthy and potty trained, so there is virtually no smell. The upkeep is easy-- scooping the litter pan each day and changing the litter every so often takes hardly any time at all, and I change the cage liner once a week for my super-clean adult and twice a week for my clean but still a baby... baby. I've had guinea pigs, ferrets, and bunnies... cute, but never again. Too stinky for my taste.

3. The upkeep isn't hard as long as you stay on top of it. If you let it get insanely gross, then obviously it's going to become an undertaking, plus smelly. It sounds like the person who gave you this info did just that. You do have to get your hedgie out and play with him for at least half an hour each day, but that's FUN, not upkeep! 

I adore my hedgies, I wouldn't trade them for the world! They are rewarding and the best cuddle buddies for movie time!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Nancy said:


> 2. Smell is a rather frequent complaint especially from people whose hedgie has to live in their bedroom.


My current roommates aren't my friends so Annabelle has to live in my *tiny* room......and is literally 2 feet away from my bed. Coming from a sensitive person who is allergic to everything under the sun, including my other pets :| there's zero smell. The only thing I kind of smell is her litter since I use cat litter made from newspaper


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't really comment on the personality bit since my little guy is the only one I've had.

I don't think they're that smelly. Like people have already said, fresh poop can be smelly, but that's about it. Norman doesn't really smell, and I've smelled ferrets that produce a far worse smell than Norman does. Any pet can make terrible smells if you don't keep them clean.

I don't find him to be a high maintenance animal (it actually seems pretty low maintenance to me). I think I spend about 5 minutes each day doing actual "maintenance" for him. Clean the wheel, refill food and water, and change the liner as needed. Not exactly backbreaking or time-consuming tasks. I spend a ton of time with the little guy when I get home from work, but it's hardly work - it's just cuddle time.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> 1. Hit and miss is a fairly accurate statement on what type of personality you will get. Of course buying a socialized baby from a reputable breeder and chances are good you are going to have a social friendly hedgehog. Now here comes the but. Sometimes babies can go through a severe quilling that adversely affects their personality for life. This can happen with even the most friendly baby. It doesn't happen often but it does happen. On the other hand, sometimes that shy baby ends up being a social butterfly. Often a hedgehog that is grumpy and shy with one person will be wonderful with another. They often choose who they like. :lol: Generally though, if you get a social baby, you will have a social adult.


1.	I have one of those "buts" :lol: Friendliest baby ever, grumpiest adult. That being said she isn't "mean" by any means. Just huffy and spikey and doesn't love the human attention. But I still thoroughly enjoy just watching her. That's the things with hedgehogs, you may end up with a super affectionate interactive one or you may not. The thing is you have to appreciate them for just being hedgehogs. If you're okay with loving a pet that doesn't necessarily love you back, then hedgehogs are enjoyable in their own special ways.

2.


shaelikestaquitos said:


> I have heard of some hedgehogs that have slept in the same place where they go to the bathroom, but I don't think I've heard this more than once or twice.


Haha I've got one of those too. :roll: My boy Oakley sleeps in his litter no matter what I do. He's been vet checked and is perfectly fine, has the best sleeping quarters ever but nope litter is better apparently. As for the smell&#8230;really not that bad and I'm immune :lol: My mom says the room stinks but honestly you get used to it. Just keep in mind that you will need heat lamps or some kind of heating system and warm air = warm poop = smelly poop so you do have to stay kind of on top of cleaning for sure.


mary ellen said:


> 3. Their upkeep takes a half hour daily, at least, plus the time spent with them daily.
> I liked my hedgie, but I don't think I'd ever get a hedgehog again.


I actually think the "upkeep" is the easy part. However, be prepared to put quite a bit of work of work into getting your hedgehog set-up initially.

-You'll have to either find or make a suitable enclosure (do your research!)
-You'll have to decide what kind of heating system works best for you and buy all the parts
-You may have to fiddle with the heating and lighting schedules to get them right
-You'll have to do your food research and decide on a mix that works for you (and then find those foods in your area)
-You'll have to decide whether or not you want liners or shavings and make/buy those liners
-You'll have to find a suitable hedgehog wheel / order a hedgehog custom wheel
-You'll have to research finding BOTH a regular hedgehog-savvy veterinarian and a 24hr emergency vet who knows hedgehogs 
-You'll have to make and stock a first aid kit and be prepared for everything that could go wrong
And all this needs to be done BEFORE you get a hedgehog. I don't know about everyone else on here but I put A LOT of research, time and money into getting my hedgehogs set up properly.
Maintenance now is fairly simple, but as people on here know I've hit a few speed bumps where I've felt I 've needed to rehome them. I love my hedgehogs, but as your friend said, I'm not sure if I'll get anymore once my three are gone. At least until I have an empty cage and a sweet one needs rescuing :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Lots of very good comments 

Hedgie personalities vary as much as any other personalities. We have been blessed with a super sociable and friendly hedgie. Although he was as grumpy as heck when he went through quilling and for a short time after but Ralph is now back to his super sweet self  

Smelly - yup, Ralph can create smells that make your face melt...but so does my cat and Ralphsdad's teenage son. Clean it up as promptly as possible and you shouldn't have an issue.
Also thanks to Ralph and his eating habits...Ralphsdad no longer has a soft cat food phobia (yeah it's a long story) :roll: 
On the other hand my friend has a hedgie and he is a pinefresh kinda guy - doesn't smell at all!

If you're thinking about having a pet, you'd better be prepared to put in the time. Period.
You get out what you put in.
If you're not physically, emotionally or financially in a postion to take responsibility for another living thing then don't do it until you are.....and that goes for having pets, babies and plants.


----------

